# Solution to extend your reach across a deep shelve type of layout



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a small utility ladder some time back for use where I didn't need a 6' stepladder and have now discovered it mostly solves the problem of reaching to the rear of my around the wall layout especially when the level of the tabletop is high. Mine is 44" above the floor.

I got it from Home Depot for $50.;
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

While not cheap, it will come in handy since it elevates me above the layout and allows me to lean across without touching the scenery (at least most of it). Attached is a pic showing what I mean. NO, it's not perfect, I still have to watch anything near the outer edge of the layout, but it's a huge improvement over without it.

I am going to see if I can extend the top 'handrail' higher so to give additional clearance over the edge of the tabletop.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw a ladder especially for train platforms, it has a long platform on top cantilevered over the top with a long base to give it stability. Looked like a great solution, but it wasn't cheap.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John, you're probably thinking about the one offered at Micromark ...

http://www.micromark.com/topside-creeper-step-ladder-support-system,8854.html

at $240, quite the investment!

Bruce, I think your HD version works just fine. Do be careful with that extra lean, though ... safety first! Wouldn't want to break any ... uhh ... trains!!!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the one TJ, couldn't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's the one TJ, couldn't remember where I saw it.


I posted it here before, everyone said it was too much money and too big to store.

That one from HD Bruce posted is OK, but would collapse if I stood on it. 

It is only rated for 225 lbs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess that's why you're called *big ed*.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I have to be careful when I lean forward as far as I can. The front legs will lift off or at least lick out somewhat. I double check the footing and be sure the 'spread' of the legs is the widest I can get it before I step on the ladder.

Elsewhere someone also posted that other support, but It's overkill for my situation, way too large and as stated, a problem storing.
It would be great for a club layout or something much larger (and deeper) than mine with mountains & valleys.

What I would like to do is extend the top cross arm up another 6" or so to provide a higher support for my stomach and the additional clearance above the edge of the layout.
I bought this a couple of years ago for a utility ladder and thought it might work here which is does nicely. 

The top tray can't be used since it isn't high enough to clear the tabletop so I fold it downwards.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Put some sort of homemade outrigger/stabilizer support bars to the front so you don't have to worry about it?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed has a good idea. Could be some simple 2x2 wood screwed to each of the left/right feet pairs, sticking forward, under the table. (Butterfly nuts for easy assembly / disassembly?)

Bruce, in looking at your pic again, I can see where your center of gravity is at or in front of the vertical line (or axis) through the forward feet ... a definite tipping situation. Ed's extendo-feet idea could help nicely.

Could add some lateral (sideways) support, too.

(Big Ed ... 6x6's for you, if you go this route!  )

TJ


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually, that might help the other problem (slightly) by raising the ladder up the height of the thickness of the wood. 
2x4's would be my choice if some 'quick release' method could be devised, since with them attached, you couldn't fold it back up for storage.


----------

